
Show HN: Kubesail.com – one-click free-tier kubernetes hosting - erulabs
https://kubesail.com
======
pascalgn
Nice service! +1

>Error from server (Forbidden): configmaps is forbidden: User
"system:serviceaccount:pascalgn:pascalgn-user" cannot list resource
"configmaps" in API group "" in the namespace "pascalgn"

Is that intended? Because I can get secrets, but not configmaps

Also, currently (?) there is no way to create services, so for now we can
create Pods, but they cannot serve any data (or I did something wrong)

~~~
erulabs
Yes! Config maps are coming very soon, just doing a bit of testing to ensure
they're safely isolated. This is the next feature we'll add for sure!

As for services, that gets tricky due to our shared cluster design, and for
now services can only be created thru the interface. Were working on tools
that show users what their service yaml ought to be, but we're mostly focusing
on demoing and educating users about the Deployment object. Via the interface
you can expose an HTTP service (and we'll handle HTTPS termination), and TCP
<-> internet is coming soon!

Thanks for giving it a test run!!

------
gitgud
It should be noted that the free tier is 256mb of RAM and 0.02 cores.

Tiny, but still pretty cool it's free.

~~~
erulabs
We figured it's better to start small and increase the limits as we can,
rather than have to back-peddle and decrease them, but for most "demo"
applications this limit gets you pretty far. Also, we don't document it (we
should and will!) but the CPU can burst, so you're not strictly limited to
0.02 cores, that's just what you would be limited to assuming 100% utilization
on our end, which shouldn't occur do to our cluster auto-scaling.

